
North Carolina Congressional Map Ruled Unconstitutionally Gerrymandered - stablemap
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/09/us/north-carolina-gerrymander.html
======
tomohawk
And on the other side of the aisle, this is what Democrats did in Maryland.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maryland's_congressional_distr...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maryland's_congressional_districts#/media/File:Maryland_Congressional_Districts,_113th_Congress.tif)

~~~
pmyteh
You're right that this is not solely a Republican issue. But it does have a
partisan lean; the GOP set a deliberate target of getting control of state map
drawing processes, and have substantially more gerrymanders in their favour
than against, as the maps stand.

I'm from the UK, where the idea of letting politicians draw their own
boundaries is anathema. We've had a standing Boundary Commission since 1944;
it does a very decent job.

~~~
padobson
_have substantially more gerrymanders in their favour than against_

I could be wrong, but this seems to be because Republicans control more states
than Democrats do.

~~~
pmyteh
That's certainly part of it. And part of the reason that Republicans control
more states is (as TFA makes clear) that they made a particular effort to win
them in order to control the mapmaking process for Congress.

I don't know which party is more likely to gerrymander (or gerrymander more
shamelessly) if given the chance, though it should be calculable in principle.

------
Overtonwindow
All parties in power strive to do this, it's neither a Republican nor a
Democratic issue. It's a power issue. Unfortunately so long as humans, with a
political persuasion, are tasked with drawing these maps, they will continue
to maximize the power of one party over another. In some states it has led to
a nearly exclusion of one party over another.

